# Barn Progress



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi everyone .. it's been a bit since I was on here .. been trying to get the insurance settled on our barn we lost last month .. been working with several different contractors and everyone is coming in way over budget .. I'm really getting frustrated and on top of everything nobody understands why ... they keep telling me its just a barn and it doesn't have to be perfect ... but to me it's going to be the only barn I will build and I want to make sure that its got room to grow and also be the safest possible barn ..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry its been so frustrating  do you know anyone you could barter things for? Like can you cook or clean or make things for and have them come and build?

My friend is boarding a horse at her farm and the people have n.o money. So she is having them build her new barn expansion for her since she can't afford to have someone build it for her but can buy the materials (herhusband died of cancer last July) 

Maybe something along those lines might work for you too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry it's been such a frustrating process for you :hug: 

It's awful though how some think it's ok to "cut corners" just because "it's only a barn" BS if you ask me, I too would certainly want the safest and best design to house my kids. :hug: 

Jduwall went through similar losses not long ago, maybe if you contact her, she may be able to refer a contractor :whatgoat:


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for understanding .. unfortunately here in our area the dollar is the only thing that will get you anything .. bartering here isn't an option right now .. maybe if the economy was better .. I had another contractor here today .. it was suppose to be just for the concrete but he said that he could the build as well .. i told him that my budget was only $23000 for the clean up, concrete and build .. he said that he didn't think that would be enough .. its looking like i will have to beg my family to come over to and give me a hand in building this barn .. which i don't think its going to happen ..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen many companies in this area that do "Pre-Fab" buildings, depending on the size you would want, would this be an option?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow you building a palace? I wish I had that kind of money to put on a barn. Mine cost me 2,000.00 in materials and my family built it  so that was a huge blessing.

Have you looked at Farm Tech? they have some prefab barns that are really nice and cost effective. 

What size barn you want?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...you can do a lot with that kind of money. I'm also curious... what size barn are you wanting? Any pictures of one similar to what you want that you could share? I'm picturing one nice big barn.


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm looking at a 36 foot x 48 foot barn with 10 foot overhangs on each 48 foot sides. The money has to include clean up and prep of barn area .. concrete pad of 36 foot x 48 foot and the barn .. I have another 3000 for the electrical and plumbing .. this was to replace a 40 foot x 80 foot barn .. 2 stories .. 

the new barn will have 4 12 x 12 foot stalls .. a 12 x 12 foot tack room with outside/inside access .. 2 sick pens .. 4 kidding pens .. and a chicken coop .. outside access for the pens and stalls are the dutch doors .. i wanted to be able to keep the horses out of the goats stalls and pens .. my older horse tends to mooch the goat feed which isn't really good for him .. 

it has come down to my father deciding he's going to build this barn with the help of my family .. i'm not so sure this is going to happen because I couldn't even get him to come over and hang 2 dusk to dawn light .. lol .. i'm just worried that if I go this route to cut labor cost that its going to take many months or years to get it done when I really need it by June .. 

on top of everything else .. my husband has been very ill and cannot help with the building .. i'm becoming so overwhelmed right now ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like... a really nice mansion barn.... 

It does cost alot... if you want that type of barn...alot involved...in building it..... I can now...see why ...the contractors say it isn't enough money..... I pray... it all works out for you and you are able to cut costs.... that is definitely a huge project....

I am praying for your DH....hope he gets better soon.... ray:


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi everyone .. having the contractor come in the week after next to start cleaning the barn area and leveling everything off .. after that it will be the concrete work .. then my family and I will be putting up the barn over a couple of weeks .. hoping to have everything done by June 18th .. a local Boer breeder is having they sale that weekend .. seems to be everything is coming together ..


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad it seems to be coming together for you. We also had a problem trying to get a barn built for something reasonable. Of course, ours was no where near the size of yours LOL. We only plan on staying here another 4 years max so didn't want to build my "dream barn". Still a 16' x 24 basically 3 sided w/6' covered extension without floor was quoting at almost 14k

We ended up building it ourselves and it came out quite nice if I do say so myself LOL. Not quite as big, but it suits my girls. We even had enough to build my 2 bucks an identical version but smaller 

We are going to extend out the top on one side to provide more shaded area for the girls. We do not have harsh winters, but the summers here are brutal !

Margaret
HiNote in Winnie, TX


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

very nice .. if it was only the goats I probably would have went with something smaller but I also have two horses and wanted to make sure everyone was comfortable.


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

good afternoon everyone. Last Monday the excavator came in and cleaned up the old barn. He also buried the goats for me and it was a very emotional day for me. Spent most of the morning bawling my eyeballs out. But everything looks really nice down there and a nice spot to put a little headstone for all the goats. They were all buried together. I have plenty of room to put in the new barn and another smaller barn to store the hay in. No more storing hay in the same barn as the animals. The posts will be put in the second weekend in May and then the concrete hoping for the week after, weather permitting.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: 

you will have to post pictures of your palace barn as it gets built


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry you had to wait so long to have a final resting place for your lost goats :hug: :sigh: 

Sounds like things are moving forward in the rebuild, I hope the weather co-operates and you have it started on schedule :hug:


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

I also hope the weather cooperates with us. This whole week has been thunderstorms and the rain has been horrible. My fields are so waterlogged right now the horses hate to try and get to dry ground to graze. They have been hanging out at the shed and begging for grain and hay. So I have gave in and been giving grain and putting in some hay that I have left from the last delivery. 

I will definitely post something that has all the pictures on it from start to finish. I don't think it will be a palace but it will house everyone well and make it comfortable to work in in the winter time. Nothing like trying to water the livestock when its frozen to the ground and a ton of ice inside it.


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give an update from us here. The barn will be completed by July 17th. There are only a few things left to do. I final broke down and got some new goats and I will be posting all of that on my facebook page soon. I want to thank everyone here that gave their support and best wishes regarding the fire and death of my babies. It was most appreicated.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is wonderful news Becky :leap: 


So happy to hear that you've added more goat buddies too.....sometimes getting those to replace ones lost is the best way to overcome grief, can't wait to meet them :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant wait to see pictures of your new palace barn. Im sure its awesome


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well that's great news congrats to you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

congratulations and looking forward to the pictures!


----------

